# Washer Winky



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a small shot I borrowed from around the way. 





Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how many shot did you take before it went through the hole?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

One. It always takes one shot to get through the hole.

About seven today. I got two yesterday in as many shots, but the light was down. I have done it in three. And halfway (broke one side of the tape) on the first shot, five or six times.
The X is crucial. Without it I could never lock onto the center. Give it a shot!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I take that back... here I did it in two shots. This is from the other day.





Just remember, "If you will it, it is no dream!"


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very good shooting, i like your videos


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> Very good shooting, i like your videos


Thanks a lot, Mr. Teh.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just like with Darrell, it's like watching someone with a freakish ability. My slooooooow and tiny brain just doesn't do ANYTHING instantaneously like that. That's why I would think it impossible based on my capabilities. It's pretty amazing to watch youse guys.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Just like with Darrell, it's like watching someone with a freakish ability. My slooooooow and tiny brain just doesn't do ANYTHING instantaneously like that. That's why I would think it impossible based on my capabilities. It's pretty amazing to watch youse guys.


I'm honored to be mentioned in the same sentence as Darrell. He piqued my interest. To be honest, it's not terribly difficult. Andy said "[background=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.701961)]meh... a monkey could do it with a broken foot and﻿ missing hand while blind sat on a unicycle getting *bad words* from a black widow spider on the first manned mission to mars..." [/background]

Of course I want to cut cards and light matches, but I think that'll have to wait 'til winter's drier weather. I think I can get it done. At least the card cut... I hit the string all the time!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good fun and good shootin' there Joe!
It took me about a month of practice doing that shot before I felt confident enough to video a try... that one comes from one of the most memorable shots I'd ever seen as a kid... Herb Parsons did it for Jimmy Stewart in the movie Winchester '73
When I was a little kid I must have practiced for close to 6 weeks before I could do it with my little bb gun... now as an adult using a slingshot.... progress!...????


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shootin joe! U are quickly becoming one heck of a shooter! Can't wait to see how you're shootin next month! Keep it up!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Nice shootin joe! U are quickly becoming one heck of a shooter! Can't wait to see how you're shootin next month! Keep it up!


Thanks, B. I imagine I'll be slowing down some. Plateauing if you will.
Plus I have to put some major focus into restarting my charter service. Make the rounds, shake hands, smile and pass out cards..
The snowbirds are here. It's time to start hunting!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You!? Plateau!? NEVER! Your path is direct constant ascension! 90 degrees for life! Soon you will punch through the heavens and soar above angels. Plateau..... Hmff.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, brother. I appreciate that! Though, I'd rather not punch through Heaven. I'll be happy enough when I get there, to stay for eternity.
And I've not yet seen an angel from the under side... I'll bet they are prettier when viewed from below. Kinda like I feel when I see one of our neighborhood Bald Eagles overhead. 
Gotta leave something to marvel over!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is an incredible shot, i can hit a 2p out of the air 2 out of 5 shots but that is about my limit.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> that is an incredible shot, i can hit a 2p out of the air 2 out of 5 shots but that is about my limit.


Thank you, kind sir. It's the same thing. I look only at the X in the center. Try it. If you can hit a small coin you can shoot through the washer.
The toss is half of it or more..


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

I decided maybe I'm gonna have to try this, but since I haven't done it before, I started with something a bit larger.


----------

